# Chicken skin crisp?



## goat4444

Im going to smoke chicken quarters for 2 hours but last time the skin was chewy,I tryed the grill but didnt seem to help,How do i finish it in the oven to crisp the skin and do i cover it?


----------



## goat4444

Do i cook it in the oven first than smoke it, i would think leaving it uncovered after smoking in the oven on 400 for 30 min to crisp the skin good ideal?


----------



## brae

I don't know but I wanna know ....so will be checking in as well.


----------



## caveman

Okay, I was thinking the same thing when I did this:  
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ghlight=turkey

But I don't know if you can get the crisp stuff by smoking.  I am going to try cheese cloth real soon.  I hope that stuff works.  Maybe someone else will come by with a real answer soon.


----------



## werdwolf

I have read where some folks take the smoker up to about the 300 degree range and get crispier skin.

I have an MES so crisp skin isn't going to happen.

Some folks just take the skin off, rub, smoke.  I have tried this with a turkey breast and it came out good.  Eventually will try with chicken.


----------



## meateater

I crank up the heat towards the end 325-350 and brush some butter on the skin. Works pretty good for me.


----------



## pignit

After you smoke it rub a little butter on it and put it under a low broil on the bottom rack. Watch it close.... it will crisp the skin right up.


----------



## goat4444

I have a electric smoker with a heating element so it only gets about 250 i have no door themometer or heat controll i set the wood 1/4 inch next to the heating element and a water pan and thats it.


----------



## fourthwind

You can get very nice skin in your MES, or any other smoker.  Make sure to smoke at 260 to 275.  Use salt on the skin, and use a vinager base spritz.  The combination of these things draws the fat moisture out of the skin.  I have also had better luck with very crispy skin by not using a water bath in the bottom of the smoker..


----------



## werdwolf

Are you saying to use the salt as a rub, or just put a small amount on?

Can you give an example of the actual spritz you use?

I'm interested to give this a try.


----------



## goat4444

Well than i guess im going to brine for a couple hours rinse than marinade over night in mojo than im adding cujaun seasoning and cajaun injection than ill smoke em for 2 hours and throw em in the oven on 400 for 30 minutes,i also might sprits after the first hour of smoking with a vinager baste sprits.


----------



## lu1847

I have also had better luck with very crispy skin by not using a water bath in the bottom of the smoker..
__________________
does the chicken tend to dry out doing this?


----------



## placebo

After reading this thread it made me wonder if brushing the skin with egg whites would help crisp the skin. It works for bread rolls. Just a thought.


----------



## xjcamaro

Smoke the chicken to about 10-15* from pulling temp, then fire up the grill and throw them on real quick, only for a couple minutes, and keep and eye on them so they dont burn. You will get the crisp skin your looking for.


----------



## wingman

I lightly rub it down with butter (olive oil wrks too) and adry rub. 230 degrees and I get a nice skin. I also mist it a couple times with apple juice. I just did wings last night and they came out amazing.

Myrin Mixon puts butter in a muffin tin and puts the thighs skin down. That seems to work well for him. I have not tried it myself.


----------



## onedragon221

yes crank up the heat at the end..


----------



## jirodriguez

I brush them with a little butter or olive oil and toss them onto the Weber Kettle for a couple minutes right at the end, or like Pig said low broil in the oven.


----------



## goat4444

Yea i just smoked my chicken quarters for 2 hours than finished in the oven uncovered at 350 for 30 minutes and the skin came out crispy it was way better than before and its still smoky flavor,Itll be my new way.


----------



## bman62526

I also recommend a vinegar spray and then a rub that's heavy on salt be applied to the skin.

What I do on my offset with chicken pieces, is once the chicken hits 160°, I place them skin side DOWN on a rack inside my firebox, where the temp is 425° or more.

Only takes about 1 minute and now it's crispy.

Also, for those of you that brine first.  After you brine - put the chicken pieces or whole birds on a rack over a cookie sheet and cover loosely with paper towels and let "drip dry" in the fridge for 12-15 hours...then it's easier to get crispier skin at the end of the cook...its WAY harder to get crispy skin if the bird goes right from the brine, to the rinse, to the smoker.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## dnovotny

i  use i/2 apple jiuce and 1/2  captain morgan give your  meat a sweet  teaste.. you might  like it..


----------



## flash

That's always the way I do it. Not that we should be eating the skin any way 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I even use my gasser and it works fine for crisping them up. 15 minutes usually does it right, but as said, watch for the flare ups.



From Smoker



After the Gasser


----------



## fourthwind

I just use a rub that is based on salt..  not just salt, but there are times where the brine or injection are strong, and all I do is Salt and pepper.  It really does not take much.  If you were using a shaker it would be the same amount as what you would shake on for dinner.

My typical spritz for just about everything is 1/3 Apple vinager, 2/3 high quality apple cider like "simply apple".  Sometimes I will add a jigger of booze.  My favorite lately has been Patron orange liquer.  80 proof and pricey, but great in a margarita too!


----------



## cbuck1

I just smoked a turkey thigh. when it was done, I stripped off the skin, put it between two sheets of parchment and roasted at 425 in the oven for about ten minutes. Five with the fat side up, then flipped for another five. A couple minutes of resting and I had a fantastic crunchy skin crisp. No muss, no fuss.


----------

